# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Persistence - transaction-type : RESOURCE_LOCAL -> JTA

## hitchie

Bonjour, 

j'ai une configuration avec le transaction-type positionn  RESOURCE_LOCAL. a fonctionne trs bien.

Je souhaiterais maintenant positionner mon transaction-type  JTA.

Pourriez vous me dire ce que je doit modifier?




> <persistence xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence"
> 	xmlnssi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
> 	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/persistence/persistence_1_0.xsd"
> 	version="1.0">
> 	<persistence-unit name="pocguidao" transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL">
> 		<properties>
> 			<property name="hibernate.dialect" value="org.hibernate.dialect.PostgreSQLDialect" />
> 			<!--property name="hibernate.hbm2ddl.auto" value="create" /-->
> 			<property name="hibernate.connection.driver_class" value="org.postgresql.Driver" />
> ...


Merci

----------


## mOuLi

Au minimum, tu remplaces 


```
transaction-type="RESOURCE_LOCAL"
```

par 


```
transaction-type="JTA"
```

Mais si tu utilises JTA, cela signifie certainement que tu es en JavaEE (sur un serveur d'application dans lequel tu as dclar une datasource pointant sur ta base PostgreSQL). Cette datasource a un nom JNDI que tu prcises dans ton fichier de persistance avec une balise 

```
<jta-data-source>[le nom de la datasource]</jta-data-source>
```

_(en remplacement des proprits hibernate.connection.*)._

----------

